
A Letter from the Publisher of Nautilus - sohkamyung
http://nautil.us/blog/a-letter-from-the-publisher-of-nautilus
======
haZard_OS
Whatever else may be said, I'm glad to see an adult taming responsibility for
their own errors like...well, an adult.

